# HID ballast questions



## JSJ (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello gents!! New to the forum and I have a couple questions for you all.
I just picked up a Cooper Lighting 400W HPS flood light from a local habitat for humanity restore for $20. I am wanting to use this in my garage for a good work light. If you guys would be so kind to tell me a little bit about this fixture and ballast I would be greatly appreciative. All I have been able to find out about it so far is as follows:
400w
HPS
CWA Ballast
120V
7x6 Distribution
Inside the box it states that it is a mutli-tap ballast and factory wired for 120V. (I am assuming you can wire 240V to this ballast, which I don't have anyways)

Along with anything you guys can feed me about this light, I do have a couple questions. 
1) Can you run 2 bulbs off of 1 ballast? Say like 2x250W bulbs.
2) Can you run a 400W MH bulb off of a 400W HPS ballast?
3) Would it be alright if I mounted the ballast to ceiling/wall and then wired in an ext. cord from the ballast to the bulb? Would give me so much more manuverbility around the garage.
4) Would there be any ill effects of running a higher wattage bulb with a smaller wattage ballast? They have 600W bulbs at the restore, but no 400Watters.
Thanx in advance for your knowledge and answers guys!!


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Go Buckeyes!!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

IBTL !

it's so odd that people don't even read the stuff when they register.
why is that ?


----------



## JSJ (Mar 21, 2013)

wildleg said:


> IBTL !
> 
> it's so odd that people don't even read the stuff when they register.
> why is that ?


WTH is problem buddy?!?!? Didnt you read my post???? I ASKED FOR KNOWLEDGE AND ANSWERS. NOT just some bullsh!t from an a$$hole.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

awww. you can't read. you can't even be nice. who needs you ?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

JSJ said:


> WTH is problem buddy?!?!? Didnt you read my post???? I ASKED FOR KNOWLEDGE AND ANSWERS. NOT just some bullsh!t from an a$$hole.


The guy you are referring to as a rectal orifice is way above a "hobbyist" as you list yourself as in the description of your electrically related knowledge.

The site you are visiting does not offer DIY advice.

Pete


----------



## JSJ (Mar 21, 2013)

So because I have no "degree" on my wall, only 15yrs of wiring elect. boxes for $100K custom build machinery under my belt, I don't call myself or try to act like a cert. elect., so what would you ask of me to list as a good description of myself???
Doesn't negate the fact that wiring up machines for years leaves no knowledge of HID ballast, which led me here in the first place.
What a great group of helpful guys!!!


----------



## shameonyou (Mar 21, 2013)

JSJ said:


> So because I have no "degree" on my wall, only 15yrs of wiring elect. boxes for $100K custom build machinery under my belt, I don't call myself or try to act like a cert. elect., so what would you ask of me to list as a good description of myself???
> Doesn't negate the fact that wiring up machines for years leaves no knowledge of HID ballast, which led me here in the first place.
> What a great group of helpful guys!!!


Are you really that slow?


----------



## shameonyou (Mar 21, 2013)

JSJ said:


> So because I have no "degree" on my wall, only 15yrs of wiring elect. boxes for $100K custom build machinery under my belt, I don't call myself or try to act like a cert. elect., so what would you ask of me to list as a good description of myself???
> Doesn't negate the fact that wiring up machines for years leaves no knowledge of HID ballast, which led me here in the first place.
> What a great group of helpful guys!!!


Would you go to a medical forum that clearly said "For Doctors Only" and make a thread asking how to give yourself an abortion with the justification that it's ok because you have popped a herpes blister before and did a good job of it?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

a 400 watt hps ballast is the last thing you need for your purposes. They probably called the cops to tip them off about your grow op. Did you notice any unmarked cars tailing you home?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

IBTL.

What a tool this clown is. 

He buys a used fixture and has no idea what he purchased and why.

Gotta love DIYers


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

JSJ said:


> 4) Would there be any ill effects of running a higher wattage bulb with a smaller wattage ballast? They have 600W bulbs at the restore, but no 400Watters.


Priceless


----------



## JSJ (Mar 21, 2013)

shameonyou said:


> Would you go to a medical forum that clearly said "For Doctors Only" and make a thread asking how to give yourself an abortion with the justification that it's ok because you have popped a herpes blister before and did a good job of it?


Are you really that stupid that you wouldn't???
I mean Christ, if I were to perform a task that I have no former knowledge of, I would without a f-ing doubt go to most professional and knowledgable people I could find and ask!!!!!
There is no stupid questions, just stupid answers and ignorant people. Just look at the replies so far.....


----------



## shameonyou (Mar 21, 2013)

JSJ said:


> Are you really that stupid that you wouldn't???
> I mean Christ, if I were to perform a task that I have no former knowledge of, I would without a f-ing doubt go to most professional and knowledgable people I could find and ask!!!!!
> There is no stupid questions, just stupid answers and ignorant people. Just look at the replies so far.....


So are the people here stupid and ignorant or the most professional and knowledgeable people that you could find? Make up your mind.

To answer your question, if I wanted medical advice I would go to a doctor. I wouldn't go to a doctor-only forum and act like a childish little bitch when they didn't answer my questions about something that I was into way over my head.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

JSJ said:


> Are you really that stupid that you wouldn't???
> I mean Christ, if I were to perform a task that I have no former knowledge of, I would without a f-ing doubt go to most professional and knowledgable people I could find and ask!!!!!
> There is no stupid questions, just stupid answers and ignorant people. Just look at the replies so far.....



Call an electrician and pay for his expertise........or take your chances with guys named Darwin and Murphy.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

To answer your question.. one ballast per lamp and it must be a ballast spec'd out for the lamp... no "playing with it"...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

